# λανθάνουν



## cougr

Με αφορμή την ερώτηση μου σε προηγούμενο νήμα, («το 'εγρήγορση' λέγεται και 'εκρήγορση'; Ή απλώς λανθάνουν μερικοί που το λένε έτσι;» ),   δημιουργήθηκε η απορία αν σε αυτή την περίπτωση 'το λανθάνουν' είναι σωστό. Επειδή τα ελληνικά μου δεν είναι άπτεστα θα ήθελα  να μας το διευκρινίσει κάποιος.


----------



## apmoy70

Τα ελληνικά σου είναι άπταιστα απλά μερικές φορές η γραφή σου «μυρίζει» πως δεν είσαι native speaker (ότι δηλ. δεν έχεις μεγαλώσει εδώ στην Ελλάδα, δεν έχεις την εμπειρία της τρέχουσας γλώσσας). Το _λανθάνω_ όπως το χρησιμοποίησες θα ήταν σωστό πριν 30-35 χρόνια όταν επίσημη γλώσσα ήταν η καθαρεύουσα. Τώρα το _λανθάνω_ χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο με την έννοια του _latent_. Γιά να δηλώσουμε πως κάποιος κάνει λάθος, χρησιμοποιούμε το _λαθεύω_


----------



## Cynastros

Το λανθάνω με την αρχαία έννοια, έχει μάλλον τη σημασία του ξεχνώ. Ίσως στη θέση του λανθάνουν , θα ήταν προτιμότερη η λέξη  σφάλουν , ότι δεν είναι ασφαλείς οι προτιμήσεις τους.


----------



## cougr

apmoy70 said:


> Τα ελληνικά σου είναι άπταιστα απλά μερικές φορές η γραφή σου «μυρίζει» πως δεν είσαι native speaker (ότι δηλ. δεν έχεις μεγαλώσει εδώ στην Ελλάδα, δεν έχεις την εμπειρία της τρέχουσας γλώσσας). Το _λανθάνω_ όπως το χρησιμοποίησες θα ήταν σωστό πριν 30-35 χρόνια όταν επίσημη γλώσσα ήταν η καθαρεύουσα. Τώρα το _λανθάνω_ χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο με την έννοια του _latent_. Γιά να δηλώσουμε πως κάποιος κάνει λάθος, χρησιμοποιούμε το _λαθεύω_



Δηλαδή στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θα ακουγόταν καλύτερα το: «ή απλώς λαθεύουν μερικοί που το λένε έτσι;» 

Επίσης, νόμιζα ότι σίγουρα θα είχες κάνει κάποιο λάθος με το "λανθάνω/ latent" αλλά το έψαξα και διαπίστωσα ότι έχεις δίκιο. Και που για την ακρίβεια είναι "λανθάνων".


----------



## apmoy70

cougr said:


> Δηλαδή στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θα ακουγόταν καλύτερα το: «ή απλώς λαθεύουν μερικοί που το λένε έτσι;»


Ναι, ακούγεται καλύτερα, more nativish  . Ή ακόμα πιο ομαλά, θα μπορούσες να το εκφράσεις όπως το θέτει ο Cynastros->«ή απλώς _*σφάλλουν*_ μερικοί που το λένε έτσι;»


----------



## cougr

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο (Σύναστρε και apmoy70 ). Το "σφάλλουν" που είναι και πιο απλό μου διέφυγε τελείως .


----------



## elineo

Να σημειώσω εδώ οτι προς τιμήν του ο cougr απέχει πολύ λίγο από έναν native speaker και σαφώς ξέρει αρκετά περισσότερα απο εναν τυπικό "αυτόχθονα" η "γηγενή" "νεο-" έλληνα. 
Συμπληρώνω επίσης στην έννοια του "λανθάνω" το "διαφεύγω" (π.χ. λανθάνω της προσοχής κάποιου)


----------



## vittoriocaro

cougr said:


> Με αφορμή την ερώτηση μου σε προηγούμενο νήμα, («το 'εγρήγορση' λέγεται και 'εκρήγορση'; Ή απλώς λανθάνουν μερικοί που το λένε έτσι;» ),   δημιουργήθηκε η απορία αν σε αυτή την περίπτωση 'το λανθάνουν' είναι σωστό. Επειδή τα ελληνικά μου δεν είναι άπτεστα θα ήθελα  να μας το διευκρινίσει κάποιος.



Σύμφωνα με λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης λανθάνω σημαίνει δε γίνομαι άμεσα αντιληπτός, δεν εκδηλώνομαι φανερά, υπάρχω κρυμμένος. Για περισσότερς πληροφορίες υπάρχει σε περιπτωση που δεν το γνωρίζεις ήδη μία πολύ χρήσιμη ιστοσελίδα ''Πύλη για την ελληνική γλώσσα''. μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις στο www(τελεία)greek-language(τελεία)gr. Καλές γιορτές σε όλους


----------



## cougr

vittoriocaro said:


> Σύμφωνα με λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονης λανθάνω σημαίνει δε γίνομαι άμεσα αντιληπτός, δεν εκδηλώνομαι φανερά, υπάρχω κρυμμένος. Για περισσότερς πληροφορίες υπάρχει σε περιπτωση που δεν το γνωρίζεις ήδη μία πολύ χρήσιμη ιστοσελίδα ''Πύλη για την ελληνική γλώσσα''. μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις στο www(τελεία)greek-language(τελεία)gr. Καλές γιορτές σε όλους



Ναι, όμως έχει και την έννοια του "κάνω λάθος", (από την ίδια πηγή που ανέφερες).

Επίσης καλές γιορτές και σε σένα.


----------



## vittoriocaro

cougr said:


> Ναι, όμως έχει και την έννοια του "κάνω λάθος", (από την ίδια πηγή που ανέφερες).
> 
> Επίσης καλές γιορτές και σε σένα.


Με συγχωρείτε. Είχα προεπιλογή μόνο το λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής [Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη] όπου δεν αναφέρεται μ αυτό το νόημα. Προφανώς μιλάτε για το δεύτερο λήμμα [Λεξικό Κριαρά] το οποίο είναι λεξικό της μεσαιωνικής ελληνικής δημώδους γραμματείας και ασχολείται με τα ελληνικά της περιόδου 1100-1669. Σήμερα δεν χρησιμοποιείται μ αυτό το νόημα. Ελπίζω να σας βοήθησα κάπως


----------



## cougr

vittoriocaro said:


> Με συγχωρείτε. Είχα προεπιλογή μόνο το λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής [Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη] όπου δεν αναφέρεται μ αυτό το νόημα. Προφανώς μιλάτε για το δεύτερο λήμμα [Λεξικό Κριαρά] το οποίο είναι λεξικό της μεσαιωνικής ελληνικής δημώδους γραμματείας και ασχολείται με τα ελληνικά της περιόδου 1100-1669. Σήμερα δεν χρησιμοποιείται μ αυτό το νόημα. Ελπίζω να σας βοήθησα κάπως



Δίκιο έχεις, απλώς μπερδεύτηκα λιγάκι επειδή στο λεξικό του Τριανταφυλλίδη υπάρχει και το "λανθάνων" με το νόημα "που κάνει λάθος".Πως να μη μπερδευτείς!:d


----------



## spyroware

Για μένα το λανθάνω=κάνω λάθος φαντάζει hypercorrection απο το λάθος, δε ξέρω, δε το χω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ με αυτή τη σημασία. 

Είναι ένα απο τα καλύτερα ρήματα της ελληνικής που δυστυχώς δεν επιβίωσε στη νέα. Η χρήση του είναι αρκετά περιορισμένη. Η ουσιαστική του σημασία βρίσκεται στη φράση που ανέφερε ο elineo "λανθάνω της προσοχής" πχ περνώ κάτι λαθραία. Στα αρχάια πάει ενα βήμα παραπέρα η σημασία του "κάνω κατι κρυφά ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι κάνουν κάτι άλλο". 

Το λαθεύω είναι απελπιστικά κακόηχο και μοιάζει uneducated. Μη το χρησιμοποιείς! "Κανω λάθος" είναι πιο απλο και ασφαλες παντου, το σφαλλω η πιο καλή επιλογή για ένα πιο σοβαρο ύφος.

Για το λανθάνων, πρόσφατα το είδα σε μία πολύ ωραία χρήση, δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι έλεγε, ήταν κριτική τέχνης, λανθάνων νεοκλασσικισμός ή κατι τέτοιο. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η λέξη φτάνει να σημαίνει και υποβλητικός.


----------



## cougr

Ευχαριστώ για τις σημειώσεις spyroware,  προσφέρουν σημαντική βοήθεια.


----------



## tantalus

Νομίζω ότι το λανθάνω σημαίνει (καλά: σήμαινε) και "κάνω λάθος" αφού, αν το σκεφτείτε, το λάθος σχετίζεται με κάτι που θα ήθελες να ήταν κρύμμενο. Έτσι το καταλαβαίνω εγώ.


----------



## orthophron

spyroware said:


> Για το λανθάνων, πρόσφατα το είδα σε μία πολύ ωραία χρήση, δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι έλεγε, ήταν κριτική τέχνης, λανθάνων νεοκλασσικισμός ή κατι τέτοιο. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η λέξη φτάνει να σημαίνει και υποβλητικός.


Δεν νομίζω. λανθάνων σημαίνει αυτός που δεν έχει εκδηλωθεί, αλλά υποβόσκει. π.χ. λανθάνων έρωτας


----------



## tantalus

Ενδιαφέρον, ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## apmoy70

orthophron said:


> Δεν νομίζω. λανθάνων σημαίνει αυτός που δεν έχει εκδηλωθεί, αλλά υποβόσκει. π.χ. λανθάνων έρωτας


Σωστό αυτό που λες, με μια διόρθωση αν μου επιτρέπεις. Το «υποβόσκω» συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται γιά κάτι κακό που παραμονεύει. Γιά κάτι καλό χρησιμοποείται το «υποφώσκω». Στο παράδειγμά σου βέβαια, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιό είναι το πιο σωστό


----------



## orthophron

apmoy70 said:


> Σωστό αυτό που λες, με μια διόρθωση αν μου επιτρέπεις. Το «υποβόσκω» συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται γιά κάτι κακό που παραμονεύει. Γιά κάτι καλό χρησιμοποείται το «υποφώσκω». Στο παράδειγμά σου βέβαια, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιό είναι το πιο σωστό


Ασφαλώς σου επιτρέπω και ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση. 
Το "λανθάνω" όμως χρησιμοποιείται για κάτι που υποκρύπτεται είτε καλό είτε κακό (_λανθάνων έρωτας_ αλλά και _λανθάνον μίσος_).


----------



## Librarian44

Συμφωνώ orthophron. Λανθάνων κλασσικισμός δεν είναι ο υποβλητικός, είναι αυτός που διαφαίνεται, αλλά δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως πραγματικός κλασσικισμός, πιθανότατα γιατί αποτελεί μάλλον μια πρόδρομη μορφή του καθαρού κλασσικισμού.


----------



## Cynastros

Λανθάνω[διαφεύγω την προσοχήν τινος].ή εγώ παύω να είμαι επάγρυπνος προς την αλήθεια. Λησμοσύνη = λήθη 
  [Δωρ. Λάθω-λασώ]Αττ.Λήθω-  Έληθον. 
  Λάθρα ,λαθραίος, λαθραναγνώστης, λαθρεπιβάτης , λαθρομετανάστης κ.α.= ο μη κατανεμημένος ,ο ψεύτικος, μακριά απο την κανονικότητα και το φώς του νόμου . 
  Συμπερασματικά , το άλφα της λέξης <α-λήθεια> είναι στερητικό και εννοεί την μη λήθη, την επαγρύπνηση και την καταγραφή γεγονότων.    Άρα η  λήθη και η αλήθεια είναι εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες έννοιες εξ αιτίας ενός άλφα στερητικού.


----------

